# Any engineering students here???



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My undergrad degree was in business economics, but I'm now considering a return to school to pursue something else. Engineering is one option. In particular, environmental engineering sounds interesting (as well as being related to fantastic projected job growth).

I have a friend who studied electrical engineering in his undergrad years, and he seems to enjoy his job.

Since it would be a relatively new field for me though, I'd think I would need a second undergraduate degree (this time in engineering) before pursuing a graduate degree.

Anyway, what do you think about the major?


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Really, no other engineering students?
I'm in 3rd year electrical engineering. 
I like it. You have to be good at math, and lab work. And being nerdy.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you like studying and learning math + doing labs? I'm like pre engineering right now. I believe i'm smart enough to become an engineer and but i'm trying to find my drive.


----------



## Slow Polk (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm have a BS in mechanical eng. and am working on a MS in Industrial engineering.

The job market is pretty good for engineers. Most of us don't have too much trouble finding a job although the actual work you may be doing can vary greatly. I am fortunate that I use my degree on a daily basis. I work for a small design department supporting a large testing facility. I know others from my graduating class that hardly use their engineering knowledge from school. Many companies hire engineers because they need the skill set maybe 5% of the time. The rest of the workload is made up of managerial/clerical activities. There are enough jobs out there that you should have no problem finding one that suits your desired level of "engineering work" (calculations, experimentation, etc).

Environmental is a great field of engineering. My dad did this for years and he always seems very happy with his career choice. It is one of the few engineering fields where you get to go out of the office on a regular basis. He was specialized in waste water treatment so he had the opportunity to visit a lot of facilities in the state and take emission samples and other observations. Of course there are other areas of environmental, but I am not very familiar with them.

I'd suggest you read some posts on www.eng-tips.com The site has a wide variety of engineers posting about problems in their field of work and also how to develop a career path in engineering. PM me if you have any other questions I might be able to help with.


----------

